# live box et imprimante usb epson



## nikobion (25 Octobre 2007)

bonjour
j'ai une live box sur laquelle un g3 est connecté en ethernet et un pc en wifi et je veux imprimer sur une epson usb d78 a partir des deux ordinateurs. Comment dois je faire pour la mettre en réseau ??? de plus je n'ai pas de driver pour le mac qui tourne en os 9.1

HELP :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2007)

nikobion a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai une live box sur laquelle un g3 est connect&#233; en ethernet et un pc en wifi et je veux imprimer sur une epson usb d78 a partir des deux ordinateurs. Comment dois je faire pour la mettre en r&#233;seau ??? de plus je n'ai pas de driver pour le mac qui tourne en os 9.1
> 
> HELP :rose:



Sans driver, tu ne pourra pas, qu'elle soit ou non en r&#233;seau, il te faut un pilote !


----------



## Invité (25 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un problème un peu identique avec un vieux Starmax en 9.1.
Mon imprimante ne propose pas de drivers pour Os9, donc, je pêche mes documents sur le Starmax et j'imprime depuis le Mini.
Je ne connais rien aux Pc et encore moins aux réseaux composites (Mac/Pc)  , mais il doit être possible de transférer tes documents sur ton Pc pour les imprimer depuis celui-ci.


----------

